# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Αγοραπωλησιες εταιρειων. Της !@#! γινεται.

## bchris

Η Intel αγοραζει την Altera.
H Avago αγοραζει την Broadcom.
H NXP την Freescale.

Χιροσιμα γινεται!

http://www.fudzilla.com/news/process...y-altera-today
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/9c778...#axzz3bnpYSnbZ

----------


## agis68

Αξίζει αναφοράς αναρωτιέμαι? Πάντα αυτό δεν γίνεται? Το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό και σε εποχές παγκόσμιας κρίσης τα καρχαρόνια κάνους κύκλους γύρω από κάθε μικρή ή πιο μεγάλη εταιρεία που έχει χρέη αλλά και μεγάλη πιθανότητα κερδοφορίας λόγω μάρκας, (brand name) λόγω φήμης, λόγω πελατολογίου..........


Τα σαγώνια......μασάνε.....και σίδερα λιγάνε

----------


## chip

αυτά γίνονταν πάντα... κάποτε η national αγόρασε την fairchild, μετά την απέσπασε και μετά την αγόρασε (τη National) η TI  (μην ξεχνάμε επίσης οτι η National έγινε με ανθρώπους που είχαν φύγει από την fairchild)
H Harris αγόρασε την RCA και την Intersil μετά απέσπασε την Intersil όπου πήρε και τα προϊόντα (τα παλιά) της RCΑ και μετά τα πούλησε στην TI....

To αστείο πάντως είναι ότι κάποτε η intel ξεκίνησε να βγάζει CPLD και FPGA, αποφάσισε οτι θέλει να επικεντρωθεί στους επεξεργαστές που ήξερε καλά και πούλησε το τμήμα αυτή στην ALTERA και τώρα αποφάσισε οτι πρέπει να έχει και μία άλλη αγορά γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται σου λέει στο μέλλον με τους επεξεργαστές και συζητά (δεν ξέρω αν κατέληξαν σε συμφωνία) να αγοράσει την ALTERA.

που ξέρεις μπορεί κάποια στιγμή η INTEL να αποφασίσει να ξαναμπεί στον χώρο τον 8-16bit μικροελεγκτών που τον "χάρισε" κανονικά σε εταιρίες όπως η ATMEL και η MICROCHIP. (θυμάμαι την αδράνεια της Intel εκεί στις αρχές και μέσα του 90 όπου εταιρίες όπως η MICROCHIP έβγαζαν νέα προϊόντα με φθηνά αναπτυξιακά εργαλεία και με flash μνήμη (ATMEL) και η Intel συνέχιζε την πολιτικής της σα να μην καταλάβαινε τίποτα στέλνοντας όλους του ερασιτέχνες τους φοιτητές και τις μικρές εταιρίες στην Microchip την ΑΤΜΕΛ και την ST... ενδεικτικά αναπτυξιακό εργαλείο πλήρες από την Microchip με assembler, simulator προγραμματιστή και δείγματα 60.000 δρχ και από την άλλη Assemble για DOS της Intel 140.000 δρχ! Και αν ήθελες μόνο τον assembler και Simulator η Microchip στο έδινε δωρεάν... 

κάποια φορά είδα μία μικρή εταιρεία που έβγαζε κάποια τσιπάκια που δούλευαν σε πολλά ghz... και λέω στον καθηγητή μου... σιγά μην επιζήσει αυτή η εταιρεία με 5-10 προϊόντα... πόσα θα πουλήσει... και μου απαντάει.. μα αυτές οι εταιρίες δεν γίνονται για να επιζήσουν αλλά για να τις εξαγοράσουν μεγαλύτερες που θέλουν τις πατέντες που έχουν....

----------


## bchris

Ρε παιδια δεν το ειπα σαν κατι πρωτοφανες, αλλα σαν μια ειδηση.
Κουβεντα να γινεται.

Να μην ξερουμε τι συμβαινει στον χωρο?
Εμενα με εξεπληξε που καποια στιγμη κατεβασα ενα datasheet απο ενα IR mosfet και ανακαλυψα οτι την εξαγορασε η Vishay.

Τι παλιοχαρακτηρες ειστε εσεις.
Κωνσταντινε! Φερε τον Μανο κατα δω.

 :Smile:

----------


## chip

καλά έκανες... 
μπορεί να έχεις και δίκιο (στον τίτλο) γιατί πράγματι αυτός ο χώρος είναι γεμάτος αγοραπωλησίες το θέμα όμως είναι ότι μάλλον είναι μαζεμένες πολλές στο ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα όσον αφορά πολύ μεγάλες εταιρίες...
πιστεύω έχει να κάνει και με την αλλαγή της αγοράς και την εισαγωγή των Κινέζων σε όλο και περισσότερα προϊόντα μικροηλεκτρονικής...

----------


## SRF

> καλά έκανες... 
> μπορεί να έχεις και δίκιο (στον τίτλο) γιατί πράγματι αυτός ο χώρος είναι γεμάτος αγοραπωλησίες το θέμα όμως είναι ότι μάλλον είναι μαζεμένες πολλές στο ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα όσον αφορά πολύ μεγάλες εταιρίες...
> πιστεύω έχει να κάνει και με την αλλαγή της αγοράς και την εισαγωγή των Κινέζων σε όλο και περισσότερα προϊόντα μικροηλεκτρονικής...



"στρώνουν" το μονοπωλιακό καθεστώς που απαιτεί η Νέα Τάξη!!! Οι 'συγχωνεύσεις' αυτές είναι πιλότος για την μηδενική εναλλακτική που προβλέπεται! Επίσης σημαντικό είναι ότι αναμένονται οι επερχόμενες ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΕΣ πλέον να ΔΙΑΛΥΣΟΥΝ την αγορά... σύντομα... οπότε συσπειρώνονται οι "απ'εδώ" !  Εγώ ήδη έχω εντοπίσει κινέζικες που έχουν εξαιρετικών δυνατοτήτων ολοκληρωμένα κάθε τύπου... τα οποία ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να "αποκτήσεις" εκτός Κίνας, και κοστίζουν το 1/4 ή 1/5 των "δυτικών" αναλόγων τους!!!

----------


## sotron1

Η Vishay, τα έχει αγοράσει όλα, δείτε εδώ.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vishay_Intertechnology

----------


## picdev

> "στρώνουν" το μονοπωλιακό καθεστώς που απαιτεί η Νέα Τάξη!!! Οι 'συγχωνεύσεις' αυτές είναι πιλότος για την μηδενική εναλλακτική που προβλέπεται! Επίσης σημαντικό είναι ότι αναμένονται οι επερχόμενες ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΕΣ πλέον να ΔΙΑΛΥΣΟΥΝ την αγορά... σύντομα... οπότε συσπειρώνονται οι "απ'εδώ" !  Εγώ ήδη έχω εντοπίσει κινέζικες που έχουν εξαιρετικών δυνατοτήτων ολοκληρωμένα κάθε τύπου... τα οποία ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να "αποκτήσεις" εκτός Κίνας, και κοστίζουν το 1/4 ή 1/5 των "δυτικών" αναλόγων τους!!!



πολλές  συσκευές σήμερα κινέζικα έχουν, και μάλιστα επώνυμες όπως lg πχ, καλά για tablet και κινητά δεν το συζητώ.
Τις περισσότερες φορές δεν υπάρχει ούτε datasheet ή αν βρεθεί δεν υπάρχει σαν ανταλλακτικό αλλά μόνο σε κάτι site κινέζικης χονδρικής.
Απο dc/dc regulator μέχρι επεξεργαστή οθόνης

----------


## bchris

Αμα σκεφτει κανεις οτι οι βρωμο κινεζοι δεν χρειαζεται να ενσωματωσουν στο κοστος του IC το κοστος του R&D, ειναι λογικο.
Το μονο που εχουν να κανουν ειναι να περιμενουν να βγαλει καμμια σοβαρη εταιρεια ενα IC και να το αντιγραψουν...

 :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## edgar

Ωχ με προλαβες βλεπω, φτου :P

Το μονο που μενει να δουμε ειναι αν θα αποροφησει την αλτερα για δικους της σκοπους η θα συνεχισει πανω στο κλαδο των μΕλεγκτων. Ειδωμεν

----------


## lepouras

> Αμα σκεφτει κανεις οτι οι βρωμο κινεζοι δεν χρειαζεται να ενσωματωσουν στο κοστος του IC το κοστος του R&D, ειναι λογικο.
> Το μονο που εχουν να κανουν ειναι να περιμενουν να βγαλει καμμια σοβαρη εταιρεια ενα IC και να το αντιγραψουν...



από την στιγμή που όλοι θέλουν να τα κατασκευάζουν εκεί εκμεταλλευόμενοι το εργατικό κόστος φορολογία κλπ κλπ κλπ τότε καλά κάνουν. 
ας μην πηγαίνουν τα εργοστάσιά τους εκεί να μην τους δίνουν την τεχνογνωσία τους.
από όσο ξέρω είναι και μέρος της συμφωνία που έχουν σαν προϋπόθεση αν θέλουν να πηγαίνουν εκεί.

----------


## bchris

> από την στιγμή που όλοι θέλουν να τα κατασκευάζουν εκεί εκμεταλλευόμενοι το εργατικό κόστος φορολογία κλπ κλπ κλπ τότε καλά κάνουν. 
> ας μην πηγαίνουν τα εργοστάσιά τους εκεί να μην τους δίνουν την τεχνογνωσία τους.
> από όσο ξέρω είναι και μέρος της συμφωνία που έχουν σαν προϋπόθεση αν θέλουν να πηγαίνουν εκεί.



Ναι, ετσι ειναι.
Οπως εγινε και με την αυτοκινητοβιομηχανια.

----------


## GeorgeVita

_2η προσπάθεια!_
Microchip in late-entry bid for Atmel

----------


## bchris

Για να δουμε τι θα γινει αυτη τη φορα...

----------


## GeorgeVita

_Microchip Technology, Inc. Acquires Atmel_





> The acquisition price represents a total equity value of about *$3.56 billion*, and a total enterprise value of about $3.40 billion, after excluding Atmel’s cash and investments net of debt on its balance sheet of approximately $155.0 million at December 31, 2015.

----------


## bolsevikos

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/20/bu...lion.html?_r=1

----------


## chip

και να σκεφτεί κανείς οτι η Microchip ήταν μία πολύ μικρή εταιρειούλα στις αρχές του 1990 που είχε προκύψει από απόσπαση του τμήματος ολοκληρωμένων (μάλλον θα ήταν ζημιογόνο) από την General Instruments (το 1989). Άρχισε χρησιμοποιώντας μία αρχιτεκτονική μικροελεγκτών από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1970 (μάλλον ξεχασμένη) με μόλις 4-5 τύπους μικροελεγκτών και μνήμες EPROM και EEPROM και έχει γίνεται μία από τις μεγαλύτερες βιομηχανίες μικροηλεκτρονικής αγοράζοντας άλλες εταιρίες και διευρύνοντας την ποικιλία των προϊόντων της.... Για να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο δεν πρέπει να έχεις μόνο δυνατό μάνατζμεντ ή μόνο δυνατά προϊόντα πρέπει να τα έχεις και τα δύο!

Το αστείο είναι οτι ο Dave Jones είχε κάνει πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο ότι ήρθαν σε συμφωνία οι δύο εταιρίες και ο προγραμματιστής της microchip προγραμματίζει atmel και της atmel microchip.... Το αστείο θα είναι να δούμε να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο πραγματικά στο μέλλον... 

Όλοι εμείς των AVR θα νοιώθουμε σαν ο κορυφαίος παίκτης της αντίπαλης ομάδας, που δεν θέλαμε να τον βλέπουμε ουτε ζωγραφιστό, να έρχεται στην δική μας ομάδα?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Το αστείο είναι οτι ο Dave Jones είχε κάνει πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο ότι ήρθαν σε συμφωνία οι δύο εταιρίες και ο προγραμματιστής της microchip προγραμματίζει atmel και της atmel microchip...



Τοπικό αστεία στο θέμα:




> 10-10-10, 09:44
> Αν φτιάχναμε εμείς ένα *PIC-AVR-ino* (προφέρεται πικαβρίνο) με κοινή γλώσσα 'high level' και διαφορετικούς compiler προς hex θα 'πουλάγαμε' τόσο;

----------


## SeAfasia

επιτέλους τσάαααμπα ατμελ τσιπάκια....και τουλς ανάπτυξης...

----------


## Fire Doger

> επιτέλους τσάαααμπα ατμελ τσιπάκια....και τουλς ανάπτυξης...



χαχα τζαμπα γιατι? Δεν έχει μείνει τίποτα άλλο να αγοράσει :Lol: 
Τα tools επιτέλους θα γίνουν φυσιολογικά

----------


## SProg

Μην βγαζετε συμπερασματα απο το πουθενα..

----------


## SeAfasia

elektor

τελευταία νεα...

----------


## SProg

Αυτο ηταν γνωστο.Το θεμα ειναι δεν ξερει κανεις τι θα γινει με τα αναπτυξιακα και γενικα με τα προιοντα.Δε νομιζω να αγορασαν την ATMEL απλα για να την κλεισουν..

----------


## chip

Λογικά θα συνεχίσουν κανονικά τα προϊόντα της ATMEL. Πιστεύω αγόρασαν για να πάρουν μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο στην αγορά, να αποκτήσουν κάποιες πατέντες, και επιπλέον εργοστάσια που θα μπορέσουν να κατανήμουν καλύτερα την παραγωγή (δεν σημαίνει βέβαια οτι θα τα κρατήσουν όλα... μπορεί να πουλήσουν κάποια)
Φυσικά μπορεί να σταματήσουν και κάποια προϊόντα όχι όμως αυτά που πουλούσε πολύ η ATMEL πχ θα μπορούσε να σταματούσαν τους AVR32 αν κρίνουν ότι δεν έχουν αρκετές πωλήσεις και να κρατήσουν τους AVR και τουs ARM.... 
Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουν δείξει ότι αγοράζουν εταιρείες για να τις κλείνουν...

----------


## picdev

τα ίδια θα μείνουν υπάρχουν μεγάλες κοινότητες , αν και το παιχνίδι ειναι στους αρμ πλέον, 
έκανα πολλές συγκρίσεις τελευταία και για κάποιες εφαρμογές δεν συμφέρει τίποτα άλλο εκτος απο αρμ,  εχουν τοσα πολλά περιφεριακά ,
πχ 2 12bit dac , ethernet, crypto engine, sdhc, spdif και ένα κάρο άλλα, αν ψάξεις δεν υπάρχει pic32 με dac , θα μου πεις βάλε εξωτερικό , 
εδώ μιλάμε για εναν controller που έχει τα ΠΑΝΤΑ πάνω, οποτε μεγάλες εταιρείες που απασχολούν RND μπορούν να βγάλουν φτηνά προϊόντα στην αγορά.
Και το βλέπω και στη δουλειά μου πλέον ότι ένας arm μπορεί πλέον να αντικαταστήσει πολλά περιφερειακά, το πρόβλημα ειναι η δύσκολη ανάπτυξη και οι πολλές γνώσεις που χρειάζονται σε δικτυα, javascipt κτλ ,

----------


## SRF

Και με αυτά και τα άλλα ιδού πως διαμορφώνεται η αγορά μΕ σήμερα! 
http://www.eetasia.com/ART_880071915...,ARTICLE_ALERT

----------

GeorgeVita (25-01-16)

----------


## street

μια χαζη ερωτηση ? εμας τι μας κοφτει αν κανουν αλαξοκωλιες ... και που ακριβος μας πεφτει ο λογος ?




> Η Intel αγοραζει την Altera.
> H Avago αγοραζει την Broadcom.
> H NXP την Freescale.

----------

